# [Pic Request] Mines R34 GTR



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Just wondered if anyone has some good high res pictures of the Mines Nissan Skyline R34. 1280x800 or 1280x1024 if anyone has got any.

Many thanks, Been googling but can't seem to find any decent ones.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks, up to Dino's usual standards


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

MacGTR said:


> Thanks, up to Dino's usual standards


Yup  

It seems to be the only decent wallpaper of the Mine's GTR on the net. The rest of Dino's photoshoot is to small to be used as a wallpaper


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Hugo said:


> Yup
> 
> It seems to be the only decent wallpaper of the Mine's GTR on the net. The rest of Dino's photoshoot is to small to be used as a wallpaper


Unfortunately some magazines steal his pictures and use them without permission, which is why he doesn't publish hi res copies on the net.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes I know Dino is quite protective over his work and I don't blame him for that.


----------

